# Pentium 2 ressurection



## MadClown (May 14, 2009)

Well, I've been felling alot more nostalgic recently and i need to fix that.  I recently purchased 2 older games, Wargames and Monster Truck Madness 2, both of which i owned before but lost in a move.  And i vividly remember my old pentium 2 raping these games, so im gonna rebuild it.  I'll get more details up later when i get the remains of the rig down from the loft.

Specs so far:
Pentium 2 300 mhz mmx
256 MB of ram
Voodoo Rush(Voodoo 2 is on the way)
20.4 gig Quantum fireball HDD
Super P6SLE Mobo
Windows 98 SE
Sound Blaster 16 CT2230(yes its ISA)

edit 5/13/09: As far as the video cards go, i used to have an 8 MB ATI All in Wonder for 2d and a 12 MB Voodoo 2 for 3d, and apparently my dad gave them to a friend when we didnt need them, i wonder if he still has them, if he does then im in business, if not, ill have to go part hunting.  All i really need is the video cards, sound card and a network card, and a windows 98 cd which is also in the loft.

Edit 10/04/09: Screw the voodoo 2, and the sound card, and the network card, im getting this bad boy running, pics posted.  Installing Windows as we speak.



















Only Problem is that the power button doesn't really work, reset works fine.

Edit 2/20/2010: Still looking for a decent 3dfx card, the voodoo rush blows ass, Currently watching an auction on a Voodoo 5 5500 on ebay, ends in a week, I'll bid then.


----------



## a_ump (May 14, 2009)

haha nice, i always wanted to see an old Voodoo card in action. love to see some pics. My school has quite a few voodoo cards as well as some weird ass tiny ram that i wanna say is RD? could be wrong but yea the old stuff seems so much bigger than stuff today, like mobo's, GPU Cards.


----------



## Kursah (May 14, 2009)

I wonder if you'll need EDO or SDRam for that Pentium II build, I don't quite recall, but I think by that piont SDram was all the rage. Been a long time since I even thought about the old school hardware haha, lookin forward to your progress on that build!


----------



## ASRockIQ (May 14, 2009)

if you need old hardware go to THIS site


----------



## MadClown (May 14, 2009)

a_ump said:


> yea the old stuff seems so much bigger than stuff today, like mobo's, GPU Cards.



Actually, the mobo is not as wide and a little shorter



Kursah said:


> I wonder if you'll need EDO or SDRam for that Pentium II build, I don't quite recall, but I think by that piont SDram was all the rage.



Im pretty sure its SDram, has that extra notch in it



ASRockIQ said:


> if you need old hardware go to THIS site



thanks, ill keep that in mind, but im not totally restructuring the thing, im just trying to recreate the best gaming rig ive ever used, other than the one im using now.

I'll get some pics most likely this weekend.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

i want to see voodoo 2 SLI. DO IT.


----------



## qwerty_lesh (May 14, 2009)

Couldnt you just disable some of your cores in your current system and install win98 on a CF or something?


----------



## MadClown (May 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i want to see voodoo 2 SLI. DO IT.


 ill see if i can get 2 voodoo 2s, never done it before, just a 2d and 3d



qwerty_lesh said:


> Couldnt you just disable some of your cores in your current system and install win98 on a CF or something?




weres the fun in that


----------



## LittleLizard (May 14, 2009)

fits has a sound blaster for sell and u choose the price


----------



## mrhuggles (May 14, 2009)

wow thats great, i have been doing something similar with a pentium 3 except mine is stuck with no ISA so its compatibility is going to suck,

my dream oldschool box is a 486 DX2 66mhz


----------



## qwerty_lesh (May 14, 2009)

MadClown said:


> weres the fun in that



Figuring out how to slow it down to a playable speed


----------



## DonInKansas (May 14, 2009)

MadClown said:


> Well, I've been felling alot more nostalgic recently and i need to fix that.  I recently purchased 2 older games, *Wargames* and Monster Truck Madness 2,



A strange game.....the only way to win is....not to play.


I love that flick.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i want to see voodoo 2 SLI. DO IT.



DO IT! (lol, voodoos do not SLI)


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

OmegaAI said:


> DO IT! (lol, voodoos do not SLI)



uhhh... wow. voodoo INVENTED SLI.


----------



## Jeffredo (May 14, 2009)

Good luck.  Nothing beats Glide for some old games.  I only play Diablo II on my Win 98, Voodoo5 5500 PCI rig.


----------



## Tau (May 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i want to see voodoo 2 SLI. DO IT.



it was such epic fail when they released that... but thats what got the ball rolling essentially.

I had a single Voodoo2 back in the day....  I think that it was in my Pentium Pro w/ mmx machine.

On a side note the firewall in my office is a dual Pentium 2 machine   its been running 24/7 for like.... 10+ years....


----------



## MadClown (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump from the dead, finally got around to doing it, check out the pics!


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 4, 2009)

holy fuck, that voodoo is as long as an atx motherboard :O


----------



## MadClown (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, its one long sucker.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey .... "It's ALIIIVEEE!!!" 

If you need anything send me a pm. I got plenty of PII stuff. Heck I got two pentium 2's working... play prince of persia I and II and jill of the jungle on 'em...

Here's the specs of my favourite p2

Processor: Celeron 333Mhz Mendocino
Ram: 128MB DDR SDRAM PC100
Graphics: Nvidia Vanta 16MB (AGP)
Motherboard: Soltek SL-62C
Sound Card: Aztech AZT 2320 (ISA)
HDD: Samsung 5400rpm 6GB.


----------



## MadClown (Oct 4, 2009)

^Thanks for the offer.

here are some pics of the system up and running









Incoming:









So far I tried the Carmageddon 2 demo, Incoming, and Need For Speed III, they all run fairly slow(carma being the slowest), due to the fact my card only has like 6MB of ram, mabey i might throw in my SiS MadDog in there and get a glide wrapper to work until i can find some better voodoo cards.  Im prolly done for today, I'll work on it later this week.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 4, 2009)

Holy cow I forgot about Incoming, man I had tons of fun with that back in the day. You'll have to load up some Quake and Quake II for sure! There was another tank game I played back in the day on my PII w/MMX, SDR, Voodoo banshee PCI setup...it wasn't Tanarus, though that was a fun online game for it's day. Keep us posted!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 4, 2009)

We have replaced all our "nostalgic" Pentium 3's with Atom 330 systems on ION. Much faster, much lower power, silent, pay for themselves quite quickly.  If you dont need performance, the Atom's are quite good. (Good for anything Office and internet, just not gaming or video editting/encoding).


----------



## Frick (Oct 4, 2009)

Ohh.. Quantum Fireball's.. Pure love.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 4, 2009)

NFS III. One of the few games that came to Uruguay and that i have retail with the box and the disc. Oh, what a game


----------



## MadClown (Oct 4, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> NFS III. One of the few games that came to Uruguay and that i have retail with the box and the disc. Oh, what a game



Indeed, one of the few great NFS games.


----------



## Rexter (Oct 4, 2009)

wooooooooooooaaaaahhh! Nostalgia rush!

Almost makes me whip out the old IBM aptiva from 1997. It has a 233mhz P2 mmx, 128mb ram (absolutly mindblowing amount back then), and 2x5gb bigfoot hdd's. (yeah, that 5,2 inches!), and a built in 2mb ati rage i think. I later upgraded it with a 3dfx voodoo 1 4mb. Holy fuck that was fucking INSANE! 
Believe it or not, that rig was at lan parties well into 2003-4.

I recall countless hours of fun gaming with that pc, good times, good times indeed.


----------



## MadClown (Oct 6, 2009)

Alright, my friend let me scrap a Sound Blaster 16 CT2230, from one of his old rigs, yes that is an ISA card, those ISA ports are fucking scary.  Tomorrow i'll scrap a Riva 128 agp out of the rig and mess with that, I can keep both cards in the pc right, seeing as the Voodoo is PCI and the Riva is AGP?


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 6, 2009)

Pentium 1 150mhz (OCed)
256mb PC133 
2 Voodoo 2 SLI
SB Live Value (Has DOS emulation)
Riva TNT 2d card.

That was my DOS/98 box but its now in storage.

As to the SLI fail, it was only fail because back in its day it was never heard of and had absolutely NO software support. It works now with drivers made from the guys at 3dfxzone


----------



## steelkane (Oct 6, 2009)

It might be old & slow, but your having fun with it. I can still remember standing in a store looking at a voodoo & nvidia card, ati was not even in the game back then,, I ended up picking the nvidia card, & remember when voodoo went out of biz,, I kinda wish they were still in the game.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 6, 2009)

lay demolition derby


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 6, 2009)

i wish voodoo cards were still around, i just think its a great name, better then ati or nvidia


----------



## MadClown (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, Voodoo is a sick brand name, nothing could touch Glide quality, but it was annoying trying to play my games at a friends house, they looked worse and ran worse than it did on mine, but that still happens today, only none of my games will run on my friends' rigs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 6, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> if you need old hardware go to THIS site



omg now i can get that other prestona XEON!!! wooohooo dual CPU server FTW


----------



## MadClown (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, the Riva 128 ZX sucks balls, so im sticking with the Voodoo Rush untill I find a better Voodoo.  I have a couple tricks I'm gonna try out 2marrow.


----------



## MadClown (Mar 2, 2010)

Mega Bump!  Just ordered a Voodoo 2 with the crossover cable on Ebay, hopefully it'll be here in a week, not giving up on this rig.  I refuse to play in software rendering mode, I wanna glideeeee.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 19, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v701/pp_mguire/V2SLI.jpg
> 
> Pentium 1 150mhz (OCed)
> 256mb PC133
> ...




for a sec i was like where is the CPU


----------



## xBruce88x (May 19, 2010)

if i had a super 7 board i'd res my k6-2 with my old school rig.

@madclown, i've got a PII 400 if you want it, at least i think its a 400, going by the model number "80523PY400512PE". I'm assuming the 400 is its speed and the 512 is the cache.


----------

